# Can't get doc package in 9.1



## justD (Feb 13, 2013)

Folks,

I've just installed FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE in a VMware Player guest running on a Win7 host.  I can't install the documentation. The attempt during system installation failed with a message I couldn't capture (I wasn't quick enough -- it was there).  

Trying manually with pkg_add gave me this:


```
$pkg_add -r en-freebsd-doc
Error: Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9.1-release/Latest/en-freebsd-doc.tbz: File unavaillable (e.g., file not found, no access)
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9.1-release/Latest/en-freebsd-doc.tbz' by URL
```

It's not an access problem: I can ping ftp.freebsd.org (127 to 425 ms, though, so you're far away?)

When I look at ftp.freebsd.org I see no 9.1-release directory.  The closest I find in pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386 are packages-9.0-release, packages-9.0-stable, and (maybe) packages-current.

Probably any of these would do for now -- I'm just trying to learn my way around this system.  Any suggestions for installing some documentation?  Maybe another package name to feed to pkg_add?  Maybe another way to grab and install a package?

Thanks.


----------



## justD (Feb 13, 2013)

Nevermind.  The 9.1 announcement clearly states "Please note that precompiled third-party packages are not available for 9.1-RELEASE at the time of release.".

I just didn't think of documentation as a "third-party package".  I'll go grab a 9.0 iso to play with.

Thanks for thinking about this (and not flaming me).


----------



## SirDice (Feb 14, 2013)

Use the 9-stable packages. FreeBSD 9.0 is going to be end-of-life soon.


----------

